# Touchy Subject



## Justin223 (4/4/14)

Afternoon everyone

Now that I've decided to quit stinkies and just vape exclusively. People that used to smoke analogs with me have expressed an interest in vaping. I think this is a great thing, I mean the fewer people using analogs the better right?

Then here comes the curve ball, my younger brother and I discussed vaping recently. He's tried my Green smoke and really likes the concept. He's smoking about 20 analogs a day at the moment and can't seem to quit. He thinks that if he were to get himself a decent starter kit with a VV battery he thinks he may be able to quit stinkies. He's even offered to bulk buy Juice together to try to save a bit of cash. 

There's just a single problem with this. I'm 23 at the moment and he's just 17, it's illegal for him to buy analogs at about any petrol station but it seems like they haven't ever refused to sell them to him. 

I've got no idea what the current legislation regarding vaping is at the moment? I would think it carries the same age restriction that tobacco products do? If not I'm sure many vendors would not be willing to sell juice to a minor. 

I mean he's only got another year before he's 18 but that would mean another year on stinkies. I'm not very happy with him inhaling all the rubbish and carcinogenic crap in his analogs. 

What do I do in a situation like this? I'm trying to get an idea of what the law says about this, I can make an informed decision with that info. 

This should make for an interesting discussion. 

Regards 
Justin


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Check this thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/etv-news-on-e-cigarettes.1191/ and also the links posted in that thread

Sad truth is that we are all apparently contravening the Medicine and Controlled Substances Act by having eliq without prescriptions.

That sits absolutely fine with me. I'd rather be unlawful than smoking analogs anyday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Now that I've decided to quit stinkies and just vape exclusively. People that used to smoke analogs with me have expressed an interest in vaping. I think this is a great thing, I mean the fewer people using analogs the better right?
> 
> ...



Justin that's what brothers are for (_catch my drift_). Its illegal for him to buy, but you can, and if it can get him off the stinkies I don't care two hoots about the law. I wish I had a caring brother when I was 13.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin223 (4/4/14)

That's what I was considering. I'll have to sit down and discuss it with him. If he's serious about quitting stinkies I'll see what I can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/4/14)

i say get the starter kit , theres kids that are well below 14 that are smoking and getting chics pregnant , alittle healthier alternative to cigs arent gonna harm him in anyway , imo

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Geez why all the double posting, I just tried to edit all my spelling mistakes. Apologies for that.


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Mr Moderator will wave his magic wand and sort it all out for you @johand

I wish I'd had a brother full stop. I did get two sisters though.

Good on you for caring @Justin223 and awesome that he looks up to his brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

@Justin223 , your brother needs some guidance here. Like you, I also have a younger brother ( we are grown up now, 32 & 29), and have had times when I'm in a catch 22 type of scenario. There is not always a RIGHT way, but there is a BETTER way. What I have learnt as the eldest brother is that my siblings will do what they want to do, whether I approve of it or not. Here I urge you to encourage your brother to take the BETTER route - the lesser evil.
Entertain his ideas regarding vaping, you're doing him a huge favour.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

I fully and totally endorse everything said above. The faster he gets off the stinkies the better for himself and all those around him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

I'm with everyone above! Getting your boet off stinkies is top priority!


----------

